# Meet Molly!



## lilfoot (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is the first meeting with my other donks.







She doesn't look black to me but more like chocolate brown.

Her muzzle is black & so is her undercoat but I still say dark bay?

The owner thought she was black because she was when she was born.

Could she be sun bleached? Her dam was grey & sire was spotted!

We did have some loading issues but she should settle in nicely.

Sandy


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 20, 2006)

LIKE I SAID...I LOVE BLACK, SHE LOOKS BLACK IN THE PICTURE



: ! BLACK OR CHOCOLATE, SHE IS EVEN PRETTIER THEN I IMAGINED! CONGRATS!! NIKKI


----------



## luvmycritters (Oct 20, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]Congrats! What ever color you call her - she is a cutie! Like your other long ears as well![/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## chandab (Oct 20, 2006)

Molly is very cute. Although, the white/grey donkey in the background doesn't seem too impressed with the newcomer.


----------



## Denali (Oct 20, 2006)

Congratulations!! Molly is adorable and looks very similar to one of my new boys!!

Vicki


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 20, 2006)

:aktion033: I knew it :lol:

Molly is beautiful.....She is dark...much darker than a "Chocolate"...how could you not come home with her



:

LOL... Julie is going to want her



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 20, 2006)

:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



: Do you think I like her?



: Corinne


----------



## Devon (Oct 20, 2006)

oh sandy! hahah another one YIPPEEE!! Did the wee like her hahaha!



:


----------



## jdomep (Oct 21, 2006)

She is GREAT! I am still hunting LOL But what heck no one is giving me one yet



:

(But I have been so lucky in that department Someone gave me a QH paint, Vernon didn't cost anything since he was in utero when Kari got Gracie, my mini gelding was free so I suppose I need to dig up my "Please give me a black donkey" sign and someone will drop one off on my doorstep) :lol:


----------



## Marnie (Oct 21, 2006)

She is really pretty, I would love to have her too. I love black but like chocolate alot too, I kinda think she is black.


----------



## tifflunn (Oct 21, 2006)

: Oh isn't she pretty!



:


----------



## lilfoot (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for welcoming Molly is our forum herd.

She is so silly...she & the other donks brayed all night, wanting to be together I guess.

I went out & measured her yesterday & she's only 34" & in need of a tiny trim.

Also the original owner has had her since birth which makes her 4 yrs (not 6 as I thought).

Maybe she'll go with Muffy to visit the spotted Jack in the spring?

That's if I can ever get her on the trailer again



:

Her's another shot of her that I kinda like.



:






Sandy

sorry I don't know how to turn pic yet.


----------



## FoRebel (Oct 21, 2006)

She looks about the same color as our yearling jack. She's very pretty. Our jack, Babe, was out of a black jack and a light grey jenny. She's vey pretty!!! Congratulations! :aktion033:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 21, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Sandy, she is darling! Somehow I knew you would bring her home.



: Like Teri said, how could you NOT?



:



: Too sweet! Love the pictures!! Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Brenlane Farms (Oct 23, 2006)

What a darling!!.... the quality of our Ontario Donkeys!!


----------



## Beccy (Oct 24, 2006)

Awww,



: she is absolutely adorable, congratulations


----------



## Shari (Oct 24, 2006)

She is very nice looking.



:

You Just need to add a Spotted, Chestnut or pink.....and you would have a rainbow of Donkeys! :lol:


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 22, 2006)

There ya go Painted Promise!! :bgrin

Sandy


----------

